# ¿Tienen riesgo los fondos indexados?



## JJEJEJEJE (1 Feb 2022)

Del tipo indexa?
¿Hay alguno muy conservador que me asegure un rentabilidad igual al IPC?

Quiero 10k y cada mes aportar 1000/1500€.
Pero sin comerme la cabeza, sin tener que mirar cada día como va el asunto.
Sin que haya posibilidad de palmar un 5% en 3 días


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (1 Feb 2022)

No creo que haya nada que supere al IPC y no te pueda caer un 5% en 3 días o más

Échale un vistazo a Baelo Patrimonio.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Feb 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Del tipo indexa?
> ¿Hay alguno muy conservador que me asegure un rentabilidad igual al IPC?
> 
> Quiero 10k y cada mes aportar 1000/1500€.
> ...



Si quieres ser conservador compra acciones de BRK. En los índices lo mejor sería para ti el MCSI world, indexado al mundo e ir aportando, pero los índices tienen volatilidad y bajan también cuando hay caídas. No te recomiendo fondos o índices que lleven renta fija, los que estén ahí van a palmar si o si. Tal vez comprar a un 50% BRK y un 50% el MCSI world sería la mejor opción que puedo recomendarte.


----------



## Abrojo (1 Feb 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si quieres ser conservador compra acciones de BRK. En los índices lo mejor sería para ti el MCSI world, indexado al mundo e ir aportando, pero los índices tienen volatilidad y bajan también cuando hay caídas. No te recomiendo fondos o índices que lleven renta fija, los que estén ahí van a palmar si o si. Tal vez comprar a un 50% BRK y un 50% el MCSI world sería la mejor opción que puedo recomendarte.



¿No se supone mejor opción una proporción, a elección según tolerancia al riesgo, edad y horizonte, entre ambas RV y RF? Hay muchas carteras comercializadas así y los roboadvisor las reajustan automáticamente para mantener dicha proporción.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (1 Feb 2022)

me he hundido

Vendí ayer las teslas, Virgin y Paypal palmando solo 160€ de los 11k que metí.



muy mal, no soy apto para la renta variable


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (1 Feb 2022)

Sí


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> ¿No se supone mejor opción una proporción, a elección según tolerancia al riesgo, edad y horizonte, entre ambas RV y RF? Hay muchas carteras comercializadas así y los roboadvisor las reajustan automáticamente para mantener dicha proporción.



No, la renta fija es peligrosísima ahora mismo, una burbuja tremenda de los bonos que en cuanto compren menos los bancos centrales va a hundirse. De hecho ya están palmando dinero los fondos de renta fija, especialmente de medio y largo plazo. Y la fed ya está avisando que con el tapering van a retirar estímulos fiscales y van a comprar menos bonos.

Y los roboadvisors no son más baratos que un msci world y no creo que a largo plazo lo batan.


----------



## Galvani (2 Feb 2022)

Yo tengo un msci world e indexa por otro lado y el msci va mejor. De momento.


----------



## Gamelin (2 Feb 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> me he hundido
> 
> Vendí ayer las teslas, Virgin y Paypal palmando solo 160€ de los 11k que metí.
> 
> ...



Si te duelen tanto los 11 por que no empiezas con 3.000?


----------



## racional (2 Feb 2022)

Toda inversión tiene riesgo. Incluso dejar el dinero sin invertir tiene riesgo.


----------



## CreepyCoin (2 Feb 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si quieres ser conservador compra acciones de BRK. En los índices lo mejor sería para ti el MCSI world, indexado al mundo e ir aportando, pero los índices tienen volatilidad y bajan también cuando hay caídas. No te recomiendo fondos o índices que lleven renta fija, los que estén ahí van a palmar si o si. Tal vez comprar a un 50% BRK y un 50% el MCSI world sería la mejor opción que puedo recomendarte.



Berkshire Hathaway, Inc. se dedica a la provisión de seguros y reaseguros de propiedad y accidentes, servicios públicos y energía, transporte ferroviario de mercancías, finanzas, fabricación y servicios de venta al por menor. 

este?


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Feb 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Berkshire Hathaway, Inc. se dedica a la provisión de seguros y reaseguros de propiedad y accidentes, servicios públicos y energía, transporte ferroviario de mercancías, finanzas, fabricación y servicios de venta al por menor.
> 
> este?



Si, esa es BRK, el holding de Buffet. Eso es conservador y creo que lo va a hacer bastante bien.


----------



## oriolserra (3 Feb 2022)

Precisamente estuve ayer mirando como funciona lo de los indexados, y encontré muy buena información aquí: 








Cómo invertir en fondos indexados de Vanguard en España


¡Ya es posible invertir en fondos índice Vanguard en España sin mínimo de entrada! En esta guía práctica te explico paso a paso cómo hacerlo.




viviralmaximo.net












Por qué no deberías ignorar los impuestos al invertir en Bolsa - Gestión Pasiva


Uno de los aspectos más importantes que hay que tener en cuenta a la hora de invertir en Bolsa son los impuestos. Descubre por qué.




www.gestionpasiva.com





Prácticamente te dice paso a paso lo que tienes que hacer para invertir en indexados con el menor esfuerzo y con apenas conocimiento de cómo funcionan los mercados. La "cartera para vagos", vaya. Aunque, nunca nadie te asegurará que ganes en este oficio, pero el riesgo también lo tenemos con el fiat.

Lo cierto es que estuve calculando (Calculadora de interés compuesto) cómo crecería el capital invertido con un monto inicial pequeño (3.000, añadiendo cada año la misma cantidad), y... se necesitan muchos años (que es lo que siempre leo por ahí). Descontando impuestos, junto con los dividendos, y guardar hucha en casa, parece lo más aconsejable ahora mismo para asegurarse un complemento a tu futura (o no) pensión de jubilación.

Pero para ganar algo más, ya veo que hay que subir las apuestas. Y, por ende, saber muy bien dónde pones el dinero. 

Lo que no estoy entendiendo de todo esto de invertir, son los impuestos. Me explico, ya pagamos impuestos al comprar, en los suministros (agua, ga, luz...), los del ayuntamiento... que son para sustentar la cosa pública. Los impuestos sobre el sueldo, por otro lado, entiendo que son para procurarte une pensión el día de mañana. Pero, ¿y los impuestos sobre los beneficios de la inversión? Por pagarlos no me van a dar jubilación, ni nada. Pero un 19% es un buen pico para el fisco. Quizás por eso los indexados, ahora mismo, y el mantener a largo, y nunca vender, sea, más que una estrategia (que también), la mejor opción para reducir el fisco lo mínimo posible.

Pero... ya voy entendiendo porque tantos se ha pasado a las criptos... La promesa de 500%, frente al 7%... hu, hu...

P.S. Toy aprendiendo, así que, si he puesto alguna barbaridad, me disculpo de antemano. Tampoco alcanzo aún a comprender hacia donde irán los indexados, o cómo afectarán a la bolsa (se dice que un 50% de lo invertido en bolsa es en indexados), pero quien sabe si será el futuro o no.


----------



## david53 (4 Feb 2022)

Gamelin dijo:


> Si te duelen tanto los 11 por que no empiezas con 3.000?



Jodeerr, ¿si te pones asi por perder esa miseria que harias si perdieses en menos de un mes (del 5 de enero al 3 de febrero) mas de 44.000 euros como yo estoy perdiendo? o más bien quiero pensar que dejando de ganar, porque pienso recuperarlo este año. Definitivamente hay gente que no está hecha para meterse en la bolsa.


----------



## Gentilischi (5 Feb 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Del tipo indexa?
> ¿Hay alguno muy conservador que me asegure un rentabilidad igual al IPC?
> 
> Quiero 10k y cada mes aportar 1000/1500€.
> ...



Invierte en VANGLVI y olvídate del tema. Si te dan miedo los tipos y buscas inversión a 1 año vista, fragmenta lo 50-50 en algún indexeados aglutinandor de bonos.

Si estás haciendo estas preguntas es porque tus conocimientos de inversión son escasos. Todos hemos pasado por ahí. *Por favor, cierra el hilo, no leas más comentario e infórmate DE VERDQD leyendo estos 2 artículos:*









Fondos indexados, cómo ahorrar con ellos. Una guía


¿Qué son los fondos indexados? ¿Como funcionan? En esta guía gratuita vamos a hablar del ahorro mediante fondos indexados.




www.joincardinal.com













Cómo invertir en fondos indexados de Vanguard en España


¡Ya es posible invertir en fondos índice Vanguard en España sin mínimo de entrada! En esta guía práctica te explico paso a paso cómo hacerlo.




viviralmaximo.net













K3. François Derbaix. Los fondos indexados


Los roboadvisors aparecen bajo la premisa que lo mejor que puedes hacer con tu dinero es indexarlo. Sacar un retorno por encima de mercado es complejo por dos razones: tienes que encontrar al profesional correcto y debes luego vigilar que su comisión no se coma el escaso margen. Podrías también...




joantubau.substack.com





Este último en forma de *Podcast* (opcional).

Casi todos los que comentan en este subforo son puros apostadores de casino.

*El 89% de los fondos dd gestión activa no batieron a la rentabilidad del mercado en EEUU (SP500)*.

Sí, tíos formados en Harvard y demás Ivy Legaue, currando en Wall Street, con salarios cienmileuristas obtuvieron peor % retorno de inversión que el average Joe americano con sus ahorros metidos en el equivalente americano del Ibex35.


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Invierte en VANGLVI y olvídate del tema. Si te dan miedo los tipos y buscas inversión a 1 año vista, fragmenta lo 50-50 en algún indexeados aglutinandor de bonos.
> 
> Si estás haciendo estas preguntas es porque tus conocimientos de inversión son escasos. Todos hemos pasado por ahí. *Por favor, cierra el hilo, no leas más comentario e infórmate DE VERDQD leyendo estos 2 artículos:*
> 
> ...



Gracias por postear, siempre se aprende. No tengo nada contra Indexa, pero me dá más seguridad hacerlo yo mismo.

Dicho esto, muy buen podcast, nos acaba dando la razón a los que vamos a muy largo plazo pero sin quitar un ojo al timing si vas a entrar con el taco gordo debido a ingresos extraordinarios o lo que sea.

Lo fácil, MSCI World y a dormir a pierna suelta o .....ETFs geograficos (S&P500, Nikkei, ETF Europa) limitados al 35% de ponderación sobre tu cartera y sectorizados..lo del 35% yo no lo estaba siguiendo la verdad


----------



## Gentilischi (6 Feb 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Gracias por postear, siempre se aprende. No tengo nada contra Indexa, pero me dá más seguridad hacerlo yo mismo.
> 
> Dicho esto, muy buen podcast, nos acaba dando la razón a los que vamos a muy largo plazo pero sin quitar un ojo al timing si vas a entrar con el taco gordo debido a ingresos extraordinarios o lo que sea.
> 
> Lo fácil, MSCI World y a dormir a pierna suelta o .....ETFs geograficos (S&P500, Nikkei, ETF Europa) limitados al 35% de ponderación sobre tu cartera y sectorizados..lo del 35% yo no lo estaba siguiendo la verdad



>No tengo nada contra Indexa, pero me dá más seguridad hacerlo yo mismo.

Diciendo esto demuestras tus *nulos conocimientos* financieros en este ámbito. Sigues sin entender lo que es un fondo indexeado. No te lo puedes decir que vas a "hacerlo yo mismo". No te lo puedes "montar por tu cuenta".

Las participaciones del fondo *replican* los rendimientos de la cartera de acciones, bonos, y demás que aglutinan en base al marco de *arquitectura* *financiera* que estructura Vanguard, MSCI, Amundi, etc. 

Es que incluso si quisieras invertir *directamente* con Vanguard, tendrías que disponer de capitales de patrimonios *multimillonarios*.

El Podcast no te lo he puesto para venderte Indexa. Te lo he puesto porque explica en forma de audio la concepción de este instrumento financiero. *Yo tengo mis fondos* y los de mi madre en *MyInvestor*.

Eso sí, ten cuidado con las subidas de tipos de la FED y el BCE. Lo ideal sería entrar tras la ligera recuperación que viene con la previsible caída una vez éstas resulten anunciadas. 



Si metes ahora la pasta en renta variable es como si estuvieras montándote en una montaña rusa en el momento de subida previo al pijo de bajada.


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> >No tengo nada contra Indexa, pero me dá más seguridad hacerlo yo mismo.
> 
> Diciendo esto demuestras tus *nulos conocimientos* financieros en este ámbito. Sigues sin entender lo que es un fondo indexeado. No te lo puedes decir que vas a "hacerlo yo mismo". No te lo puedes "montar por tu cuenta".
> 
> ...



Ya te he dicho que Indexa no me interesa, me dá igual pagar 0,20% de comisiones y que me rebalanceen diariamente, me estructuren fiscalmente las retiradas yada yada yada..me la suda, no necesito ese nivel de servicios para mi estrategia a 10-15-20 años.

Me quedo con lo que dice François después de estar 1h vendiendo sus servicios.....para los novatos o que no se quieren romper el tarro MSCI World o ACWI y a dormir a pierna suelta.

A mi solo con escuchar lo que dice..que si hay 10 niveles del 1 (15% Rv) al 10(79% Rv) ya me vale para aver que lo estoy haciendo perfecto sin delegar mi dinero a ninguna startup que encima te hacen una cuenta en Belgica por si el Gobierno español suspende pagos..bla bla bla....no quiero nada con empresas españolas, no por nada - están repletas de gente muy crack - pero no quiero sustos con Hacienda y menos sin ser residente.

De todos modos, yo no te he dicho que vaya a replicar fondos indexados, te he dicho que prefiero hacerlo yo mismo (con otro setup) asumiendo las diferencias de rentabilidad en mi cartera de ETFs indexados, mutual funds de Vanguard y algun ETF de bonos...no me voy a comer la cabeza por un 5% extra de rentabilidad, nada te asegura batir al.mercado, ellos mismos te lo están diciendo que 'capan' las ponderaciones geograficas a 35% asumiendo sus consecuencias.

Indexa todito pa vosotros, sin acritud por supuesto.

Que prefieres pagar 0,08% con Blackrock con un ETF que replica al SP500 (replicacion fisica) o un fondo indexado (Indexa) al SP500 con comisiones del 0,20% (0,12%+0,08(*)%) radicado en Spain con todo lo que ello conlleva/implica?

Sinceramente es que no le veo la punta, si me dijeras que entras en un fondo propiedad de la familial real de Liechtenstein que lleva batiendo al SP500 una decada..te podria dár la razón..

Que te hace pensar que Indexa sabe algo que Blackrock o Vanguard no saben?


----------



## Pirrakas (6 Feb 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Ya te he dicho que Indexa no me interesa, me dá igual pagar 0,20% de comisiones y que me rebalanceen diariamente, me estructuren fiscalmente las retiradas yada yada yada..me la suda, no necesito ese nivel de servicios para mi estrategia a 10-15-20 años.
> 
> Me quedo con lo que dice François después de estar 1h vendiendo sus servicios.....para los novatos o que no se quieren romper el tarro MSCI World o ACWI y a dormir a pierna suelta.
> 
> ...



‍


----------



## Gentilischi (6 Feb 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Ya te he dicho que Indexa no me interesa, me dá igual pagar 0,20% de comisiones y que me rebalanceen diariamente, me estructuren fiscalmente las retiradas yada yada yada..me la suda, no necesito ese nivel de servicios para mi estrategia a 10-15-20 años.
> 
> Me quedo con lo que dice François después de estar 1h vendiendo sus servicios.....para los novatos o que no se quieren romper el tarro MSCI World o ACWI y a dormir a pierna suelta.
> 
> ...



>De todos modos, yo no te he dicho que vaya a replicar fondos indexados, te he dicho que prefiero hacerlo yo mismo (con otro setup) asumiendo las diferencias de rentabilidad en mi cartera de ETFs indexados, mutual funds de Vanguard y algun ETF de bonos

Dices esto porque eres un vago que no se ha leído ninguno de los 2 artículos que te he citado al principio. 









Fondos indexados, cómo ahorrar con ellos. Una guía


¿Qué son los fondos indexados? ¿Como funcionan? En esta guía gratuita vamos a hablar del ahorro mediante fondos indexados.




www.joincardinal.com





Insisto: yo tengo mi VANGVLI en MyInvestor, que es propiedad de Andbank. Sí, el banco andorrano pero con sede social en España. VANGVLI es Vanguard. Sí, Vanguard, esa compañía creada por Jack Bogle.

*El pasado 16 de enero murió Jack Bogle.* Aunque no te suene el nombre, el *mayor filántropo de la historia. *Nadie ha regalado más dinero a las clases medias. Hablamos de billones y billones. Lo hizo a través de los fondos índice.

Intentaré explicar cómo funcionan y por qué son tu mejor inversión.



*1. ¿Quién era Jack Bogle y qué es un fondo indexado?*
Bogle y su idea revolucionaria: *Olvídate de la aguja, compra el pajar.*

Planteamiento: No puedes predecir el futuro (qué acciones subirán y qué acciones bajarán) pero sí sabes que el mercado, en el agregado, siempre sube. Entonces, si adquieres una fracción de cada una de esas acciones, tienes una muy buena oportunidad de ganar pasta. *Inventaba así la inversión pasiva.*

Bogle necesitaba, antes de empezar, un índice que agrupara las empresas más grandes de la economía (tuvo suerte, Charles Dow había inventado esto en 1896). Crearía después un *producto financiero que replicara el rendimiento del índice *de Dow (*comprando un poquito de cada empresa*) y lo comercializaría al precio más bajo. Ese *era* un producto ya disponible para* inversores institucionales* pero Bogle *lo hizo accessible al gran público.*

En 1975 nacía Vanguard.

Los fondos indexados funcionan en la *simplicidad*. No exigen conocimientos de economía. Tampoco un seguimiento activo (¡ganas más cuando no mueves!). Democratizan las ganancias corporativas, prometiendo igualar, en un *horizonte suficientemente largo,* al mejor gestor activo del mercado.

Evolución del Dow Jones. El secreto consiste en *esperar*. Con enfoque pasivo, y siempre que estés fijando tu meta en la jubilación, cualquier momento es bueno para entrar. No importa el cuándo, si la inversión es (mínimo) a 10 años vista. ¿Sospechas que necesitarás el dinero antes? Búscate otra cosa.

Evolución del Nikkei. Aquí empiezan las dudas. Argumento a favor de la diversificación geográfica: El histórico del americano puede ser una anomalía. Las empresas dependen de la economía, compra un poco de todos los países. Bogle afirmaba, en cualquier caso, que con un fondo indexado al Dow Jones ya estás diversificando, porque las empresas americanas exportan a todo el mundo. Punto válido, siempre que Estados Unidos mantenga el liderazgo.

*Técnicamente, Bogle fue un economista, no un inversor.* No hubiera sabido analizarte el precio objetivo de una empresa (ni quería saberlo… no necesitaba esta información para hacer de Vanguard un fondo rentable). Sí entendió, mejor que nadie, el funcionamiento de los mercados financieros.

El suyo era un producto 100% mecánico, con mayor retorno y menores comisiones (del *1,50% de gestión pasábamos al 0,20%*). Clara ventaja competitiva *ahorrándose* *salarios* *de* *analistas* (¡ya no necesitas estudiar balances¡). Los costes son relevantes. Pueden comerse todas tus ganancias.

Documento de la SEC: How fees and expenses affect your investment portfolio. Bogle sobre el *interés* *compuesto*: “Where returns are concerned, time is your friend. But where costs are concerned, time is your enemy.”

Contraintuitivo que uno gane cuando no mueve. Para el inversor, lo difícil es quedarse quieto. Termina metiéndose por aburrimiento, pagando comisiones por movimientos en los que además pierde. Recordatorio del escritor pasivo Dan Solin (1). Bogle te diría: Mantén posición y mentalízate que esto *(invertir bien) será aburrido*. Y si lo que buscas es un hobby, cómprate un bicicleta.

Encontró en *Samuelson* apoyo académico. Samuelson defendía la hipótesis estricta del mercado eficiente, teoría de Fama. El precio de una acción incorpora toda la información conocida, desapareciendo así cualquier oportunidad de arbitraje. *Únete al mercado. Nunca, nunca intentes batirlo.*Hipótesis de Samuelson: La única manera de ganar al índice es con *información* *interna* (y, si no eres Ministro de Exteriores, ilegal hacerlo).

Freakonomics con Bogle, Fama y compañía.

La* presencia de outliers, inversores* que presentan consistentemente retornos excelentes, debía explicarse [según Samuelson] desde la distribución estadística. Con *500 monos escogiendo* *entre cara y cruz, habrá uno que acierte 10 veces.* _Fooled by Randomness_, el clásico moderno de Taleb. Es hoy evidente que un mercado imperfecto ofrece oportunidades (conducta de rebaño en burbuja) pero Samuelson estaba siendo práctico. → Vivirás más tranquilo si no apuestas contra el precio oficial. Súbete al carro y *no te bajes cuando llegue el pánico.* In fact, deberías comprar más, ahora que está barato.

La persistencia, again. Bogle sufrió psicológicamente en los inicios (pocos clientes y ataques de colegas) pero hoy los fondos índice tienen el *40% del mercado*. Ha tenido tanto éxito que algunos expertos cuestionan su futuro. Si el 100% de los inversores están en fondos índice, desaparecen sus ventajas.


----------



## Gentilischi (6 Feb 2022)

Pirrakas dijo:


> ‍



Déjalo, sigue sin entender de qué van este tipo de fondos. Capaz es este Boomer en irse a CaixaBank y a través de su broker de altísimas comisiones, "replicar por sí mismo", comprando cachito a cachito, las 500 mayores empresas del SP500


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> >De todos modos, yo no te he dicho que vaya a replicar fondos indexados, te he dicho que prefiero hacerlo yo mismo (con otro setup) asumiendo las diferencias de rentabilidad en mi cartera de ETFs indexados, mutual funds de Vanguard y algun ETF de bonos
> 
> Dices esto porque eres un vago que no se ha leído ninguno de los 2 artículos que te he citado al principio.
> 
> ...



Tio, eres muy tonto y muy pesado. Sé leer, gracias.
Llevo desde 2014 siguiendo a Tubau. Deja ya ese rol paternalista, que llevo más podcasts de Kapital en las espaldas que tú.

En serio, dejalo que dás pena macho.

Te lo voy a resumir, a ver si entiendes mi postura:

-Mi religión no me permite delegar mi dinero a ninguna empresa para que lo gestione. Soy de la religión de la Virgen del Puño.

Yendo a lo técnico:

Indexa, como su nombre indica replica índices y complementa con bonos, de una escala del 1 al 10, siendo 10 un 79% de renta variable (equities), aparte de fondos de pensiones y tal, vas a su web y te lo lees. Yo no voy a ponerme a escribir y vender nada de sus fondos de pensiones o indexados porque no cobro de ellos. Tu sin embargo no paras con la publi de esta gente.

Sus fondos replican indices con diferentes ETFs de diferentes gestores, iShares, Vanguard, Lyxor, SPDR, Xtrackers, Van Eck...está todo en internet..







Que te hace pensar que no puedo meterme en Degiro y ponerme a comprar estos ETFs con los mismos pesos en mi portfolio???

Para los talibanes del rebalanceo....ejqueeee te rebalanceamoooh gratis cada dia...hoygaC...

Tengo delante la cartera del mayor fondo de pensiones de Paises Bajos (para funcionarios)...y asumiendo que empiezas a trabajar a los 25 años...las tablas con los pesos de las composiciones de cada perfil inversor que el funcionario puede escoger......la gestora que se encarga de gestionar las pensiones de millones de funcionarios holandeses....no realiza el primer rebalanceo entre rv y rf hasta al cabo de 12 años. Y aquí se vende que ´cada dia te rebalanceamoh hoygaC´.

Venden el ´acceso a fondos´ que solo pueden tener los que invierten 5 minoyes de euros o más, porque se trata de ETFS o fondos que NO son UCITS, que un particular no puede acceder (bueno si, pero fiscalmente preparate para tener que batir al mercado y a Hacienda, porque están radicados en USA y te toca doble imposición, me pasó con la versión GROWTH del iShares SP500!), pero tienes sus homologos tanto en acumulación como en distribución que si son UCITS y problema solucionado.

A ver si el que no tiene ni idea eres tu macho, porque aquí yo no veo nada más ´Piloto automático´ que un portfolio con ETFs de acumulación. Existe algo que dé menos problemas que un ETF de acumulación? Creo que no se ha inventado todavía 

Boomer dice el notas, si aquí los que lleváis fondos en brokers paco de mierda radicados en Spain sin protección juridica alguna sois vosotros 

Y tienes los huevos de llamarme boomer jajaja.

Rebalancear cada 15 dias no lleva a nada, los rebalanceos se hacen cuando hay cambio de ciclo, no lo digo yo, sino gente con decenas de millones de euros de patrimonio que empezaron con una nomina.

talueC.


----------



## Pirrakas (6 Feb 2022)

Indexa no replica nada, Indexa es un intermediario que pone a disposición un servicio para llevarte la gestión de compras y rebalanceos de fondos que son propiedad de Vanguard. Indexa es un mero intermediario cuyo valor es simplemente quitarte el trabajo de tener que manejar tus fondos por ti mismo. Según tus comentarios pones a Indexa como si fuera competencia de Blackrock o Vanguard... o eres troll o no tienes ni puñetera idea de cómo va esto de los fondos indexados y los roboadvisors.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Es que incluso si quisieras invertir *directamente* con Vanguard, tendrías que disponer de capitales de patrimonios *multimillonarios*.



Esto último no es cierto, hay plataformas con clases limpias donde puedes comprar fondos de vanguard a partir de 2500 euros, lo digo porque yo tengo alguno.


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Feb 2022)

Pirrakas dijo:


> Indexa no replica nada, Indexa es un intermediario que pone a disposición un servicio para llevarte la gestión de compras y rebalanceos de fondos que son propiedad de Vanguard. Indexa es un mero intermediario cuyo valor es simplemente quitarte el trabajo de tener que manejar tus fondos por ti mismo. Según tus comentarios pones a Indexa como si fuera competencia de Blackrock o Vanguard... o eres troll o no tienes ni puñetera idea de cómo va esto de los fondos indexados y los roboadvisors.





Pirrakas dijo:


> Indexa no replica nada, Indexa es un intermediario que pone a disposición un servicio para llevarte la gestión de compras y rebalanceos de fondos que son propiedad de Vanguard. Indexa es un mero intermediario cuyo valor es simplemente quitarte el trabajo de tener que manejar tus fondos por ti mismo. Según tus comentarios pones a Indexa como si fuera competencia de Blackrock o Vanguard... o eres troll o no tienes ni puñetera idea de cómo va esto de los fondos indexados y los roboadvisors.



a ver si el troll vas a ser tu...cuenta de 2022 xD

Aqui esto se está llenando de chamanes de Indexa...ya sólo lo de 'con nosotros podrás comprar fondos que solo los multimillonarios pueden'...ya huele a marketing del malo jajajaja. Tipico ispaniol, by the way.

Ven con nosotroshh...que Vanguard, Blackrock, Van Eck, Lynx and Co. no saben....nosotros semo los mejores xDD

Y ya que estamos, lo del rebalanceo semanal, me parece de subnormal no, de lo siguiente...de tonto de baba.

Y te tengo que dar la razón, me expresé mal...Indexa es un intermediario, cierto. Pero las 'carteras' que compone y luego enlata para vender en función del perfil inversor, ahí dentro (ver imagen adjuntada más arriba)....ahí dentro no mete nada que el dinero de un currela no pueda comprar a través de un broker normal y corriente, osea que ese halo de exclusividad...no sé de donde conyo viene.

El podcast es cojonudo porque empieza a criticar la gestión activa (no soy fan de ella tampoco)...y luego te explica que aporta Indexa...y resulta que te ofrecen los mismos tics que la gestión activa....te recomiendan lo que mejor les va a ellos (obviamente, son una empresa y quieren ganar dinero), sin embargo critican al bancario de turno por encasquetarte mierdas que le mandan desde arriba, luego que si te rebalanceamos cada dia (primera vez en mi vida que escucho semejante barbaridad),....optimización fiscal...(faltaría más después de pagarles el doble de comisiones que un broker tipo de IB o DeGiro jajaja), para acabar diciendo que 'te mandan una newsletter' ...uauuu.

Desde luego, en esta vida todo es meterle jeta, marketing y palabras chulis...pero sobretodo jeta.

Escuchate el podcast, hacia el final verás que el pavo lo mismo te vende webs de casas rurales como fondos indexados xDDD

Al final voy a tener que abrazar el pollabiegismo de Warren Buffet.


----------



## Gentilischi (6 Feb 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Esto último no es cierto, hay plataformas con clases limpias donde puedes comprar fondos de vanguard a partir de 2500 euros, lo digo porque yo tengo alguno.



Te refieres a a invertir DIRECTAMENTE con Vanguard? O a través de un intermediario?


----------



## Gentilischi (6 Feb 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> a ver si el troll vas a ser tu...cuenta de 2022 xD
> 
> Aqui esto se está llenando de chamanes de Indexa...ya sólo lo de 'con nosotros podrás comprar fondos que solo los multimillonarios pueden'...ya huele a marketing del malo jajajaja. Tipico ispaniol, by the way.
> 
> ...



Ahora vas y me criticas a MyInvestor. Te sigo esperando.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Te refieres a a invertir DIRECTAMENTE con Vanguard? O a través de un intermediario?



A través de un banco, fondos indexados.


----------



## Gentilischi (6 Feb 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A través de un banco, fondos indexados.



Podrías especificar qué entidad de crédito en concreto?


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Podrías especificar qué entidad de crédito en concreto?



En EBN banco, un banco online de inversiones lo tienes.


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Feb 2022)

Todavía no habéis puesto las ventajas de un fondo indexa vs un ETF.

No vale decir que el ETF cotiza intradia como una acción y por lo tanto muchísimo más liquido en caso de necesidad y el indexado no lo es tanto, con lo que las ordenes de indexados de no entrar en el corte pasan al dia siguiente.

Un fondo indexado replica un indice, pero muchas veces lo replica mejor un ETF de replicación física sin florituras que un indexado que 'dentro' tiene componentes que nada tienen que ver con ese indice, bonos, tematizados, etc.

Realmente, me parece muy difícil de vender de forma sensata un fondo indexado de estos enlatados por startups.. teniendo ETFs que pagas 0,04% al año de comisiones y tienes a los mejores gestores de fondo del mundo...las llamadas 'élites financieras'.

Alguien me convence de porque debo comprar un indexado al SP500 (por ejemplo) por encima de un ETF del SP500 que capitaliza 40.000 millones de euros y que lleva más de una década funcionando????

De momento el cuento de que dán acceso a 'fondos solo accesibles a multimillonarios' es una milonga de cuidado.

Basta escuchar al tal François para ver que lo mismo te vende una web de casas rurales, como ropa de deporte..ahora toca fondos indexados, mañana será otra cosa..


----------



## Funciovago (6 Feb 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Todavía no habéis puesto las ventajas de un fondo indexa vs un ETF.
> 
> No vale decir que el ETF cotiza intradia como una acción y por lo tanto muchísimo más liquido en caso de necesidad y el indexado no lo es tanto, con lo que las ordenes de indexados de no entrar en el corte pasan al dia siguiente.
> 
> ...



ventajas hay muchas y más en españa, si tan claro lo tienes no se para que preguntas


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (6 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Podrías especificar qué entidad de crédito en concreto?



En caixabank mismo tienes fondos Vanguard y Amundi indexados


----------



## Gentilischi (6 Feb 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> En caixabank mismo tienes fondos Vanguard y Amundi indexados



A partir de 2.500 euros? Sorprendido me encuentro. Muy escondidos tienen que tenerlos o bien con jugosas comisiones. Es un movimiento reciente?


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (7 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> A partir de 2.500 euros? Sorprendido me encuentro. Muy escondidos tienen que tenerlos o bien con jugosas comisiones. Es un movimiento reciente?



El Vanguard sp500 no tiene aportación mínima y la comisión es del 0,1%. Yo llevo 2 años con el.
Los indexados Amundi si tienen una aportación mínima, pero es de solo 600€ y las comisiones del 0,35%.
Lo tienes todo en su plataforma de fondos Ocean.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (7 Feb 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Todavía no habéis puesto las ventajas de un fondo indexa vs un ETF.
> 
> No vale decir que el ETF cotiza intradia como una acción y por lo tanto muchísimo más liquido en caso de necesidad y el indexado no lo es tanto, con lo que las ordenes de indexados de no entrar en el corte pasan al dia siguiente.
> 
> ...



Hueles eso @Ds_84 ? 
Exacto, es olor profundo a POLLA DE BIEGHO, la hautentika saluc himbersora.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Feb 2022)

Flamenquinde21 dijo:


> El Vanguard sp500 no tiene aportación mínima y la comisión es del 0,1%. Yo llevo 2 años con el.
> Los indexados Amundi si tienen una aportación mínima, pero es de solo 600€ y las comisiones del 0,35%.
> Lo tienes todo en su plataforma de fondos Ocean.



Pues está muy bien, debe ser lo único decente que hay en esa entidad.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Feb 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Todavía no habéis puesto las ventajas de un fondo indexa vs un ETF.
> 
> No vale decir que el ETF cotiza intradia como una acción y por lo tanto muchísimo más liquido en caso de necesidad y el indexado no lo es tanto, con lo que las ordenes de indexados de no entrar en el corte pasan al dia siguiente.
> 
> ...



Lo de Vanguard lo tienes en etf y fondos, ya se sabe, ventajas del etf: liquidez inmediata, entras y sales del mercado cuando quieres, es una gran ventaja. Desventajas: hay que pagar a hacienda si sales con beneficios. Fondos: ventaja, puedes traspasar tu dinero a otros fondos, monetarios por ejemplo y no pagas a hacienda. Desventajas: no es inmediata una orden, tarda días.


----------



## Abrojo (7 Feb 2022)

Fondo:
Ventaja, no pagas por comisiones de suscripción con lo que puedes ir haciendo DCA, o sea, pequeños aportes periódicos sin que te penalice
Desventaja: pero las comisiones de gestión y custodia son más altas que en ETFs

En ETFs es lo contrario, te penalizan las comisiones de compra/venta si vas haciendo aportes periódicos pero las comisiones de custodia son más bajas


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (8 Feb 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Lo de Vanguard lo tienes en etf y fondos, ya se sabe, ventajas del etf: liquidez inmediata, entras y sales del mercado cuando quieres, es una gran ventaja. Desventajas: hay que pagar a hacienda si sales con beneficios. Fondos: ventaja, puedes traspasar tu dinero a otros fondos, monetarios por ejemplo y no pagas a hacienda. Desventajas: no es inmediata una orden, tarda días.



Eso es así en Hezpaña hamijo, para los que residimos fuera aplican otras reglas.
Taluec. Salud y buena polladebiegho.


----------



## anikii (8 Feb 2022)

Voy a invocar a @FeministoDeIzquierdas para que se pase por aqui y nos de su opinion, que lo sigo y está muy puesto en estos temas. Por mi parte soy mas novatillo, pero te intento ayudar.

Si estais en España podeis usar Renta4 para la compra de fondos indexados. Tienen sede en España, por lo que si te da por vender etc y tienes beneficios estos los veras ya en tu declaracion de hacienda sin tener que hacer mas que revisar. Las comisiones eran muy bajas y podias hacer aportaciones muy bajas, de 100 euros mensuales si querias. Las comisiones sobre la rentabilidad eran un 0,12%, un 0% las de deposito, un 0,3% la TER y un 0,19% la de Custodia.

Ah, y si por cualquier cosa metes la pasta en el fondo X y lo quieres reconvertir al fondo Y, creo que no te cobraban nada extra y hasta que no vendieras tus participaciones del fondo por euros no tenias que pagar impuestos. Al menos en Renta4.

Yo puse hace tiempo en este fondo AMUNDI y no me fue mal, llegué al 12% de rentabilidad. Igualmente, mira la grafica del link adjunto. Cuando metes en estos fondos debes tener presente que puede subir o bajar. Hasta que no vendes no se realizan las perdidas asi que no seas panoli y no vendas si baja, ya que es un producto que es de largo plazo. Mira como bajo en el marxo del 2020 (por el covid), pero mira como se recuperó despues. Imagina que, aunque bajaratanto, tu siguieras metiendo pus 1,5K mensuales. Esas recargas a precios bajos mientras tu cartera está a -40% se habrían revalorizado mucho. Pero si te hubiera entrado el miedo te habrias salido perdiendo la mitad de tu dinero en marzo del 2020.

Ya nos cuentas que decides!


----------



## Ds_84 (8 Feb 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Hueles eso @Ds_84 ?
> Exacto, es olor profundo a POLLA DE BIEGHO, la hautentika saluc himbersora.



approach pollabieghismo mandaC betillas.

Havric grandeeeeec


----------



## Ds_84 (8 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Fondo:
> Ventaja, no pagas por comisiones de suscripción con lo que puedes ir haciendo DCA, o sea, pequeños aportes periódicos sin que te penalice
> Desventaja: pero las comisiones de gestión y custodia son más altas que en ETFs
> 
> En ETFs es lo contrario, te penalizan las comisiones de compra/venta si vas haciendo aportes periódicos pero las comisiones de custodia son más bajas





Parlakistan dijo:


> Lo de Vanguard lo tienes en etf y fondos, ya se sabe, ventajas del etf: liquidez inmediata, entras y sales del mercado cuando quieres, es una gran ventaja. Desventajas: hay que pagar a hacienda si sales con beneficios. Fondos: ventaja, puedes traspasar tu dinero a otros fondos, monetarios por ejemplo y no pagas a hacienda. Desventajas: no es inmediata una orden, tarda días.



Si, si yo eso ya me lo sé, hasta te sabría decir las diferencias fiscales entre Spain y resto de la UE...lo que yo me pregunto es: (a ver si queda claro de una vez)

Partiendo de la base que AMBAS soluciones (fondo indexado vs ETF) replican indices..

Porque deberia apostar por Indexa (o quien sea) si me cuesta el TRIPLE en comisiones y ellos mismos acto seguido te dicen que meten ETFS en sus fondos que estan al alcance de todo el mundo? Escucharos el podcast coooonyo.

Te estan metiendo ETFS del SP500 y MSCI World de Blackrock que valen 2 duros de comisiones y ellos te lo cobran al triple por sus cojones morenos.

Havric grandeeeeC


----------



## Akela 14 (8 Feb 2022)

Lo fácil, MSCI World y a dormir a pierna suelta .



Yo puse hace tiempo en este fondo AMUNDI y no me fue mal, llegué al 12% de rentabilidad. Igualmente, mira la grafica del link adjunto.



Gracias a todos por las aportaciones. Estoy siguiendo estos hilos con interés.

Ya lo he comentado alguna vez, mi plan es abrir un fondo con aportaciones periódicas de unos 200 euros para tener una especie de colchón para dentro de 10 años cuando me jubile.

He leído por aquí que habláis bien del fondo LU0996182647 y del fondo LU0996182563.

¿Qué fondo os parece mejor?

Otra cuestión, ¿dónde es mejor abrirle?, en la capital de la provincia donde vivo hay una oficina de Renta 4 o le abro en myinvestor.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Besucher (8 Feb 2022)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Lo fácil, MSCI World y a dormir a pierna suelta .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vistas las rentabilidades a 5 años, da igual uno que el otro, ...céntimo arriba céntimo abajo.


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (8 Feb 2022)

anikii dijo:


> Voy a invocar a @FeministoDeIzquierdas para que se pase por aqui y nos de su opinion, que lo sigo y está muy puesto en estos temas.



feministo solo es un vendehumos que embauca a los más incautos yendo de triunfador que comparte en burbuja sus recetas de éxito porque es así de buena gente. nadie que sea tan triunfador como nos quiere hacer creer echaría tantas horas en un foro de fracasados buscando su aplausito, eso para empezar. y luego, que cualquiera con un poco de bagaje en esto ya lo ve venir a leguas... cuidado con los "maestros" que te buscas.


----------



## anikii (8 Feb 2022)

Akela 14 dijo:


> Lo fácil, MSCI World y a dormir a pierna suelta .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui ya depende de tu analisis. Mira el fondo en Financial Times y analiza como puedas (es complejo) los indicadores de rendimiento, que empresas o en que paises tiene mas peso y un poco su historico. Al elegir un broker mira las comisiones y busca el mas barato si puedes. Renta4 es bastante barato pero en este caso puedes ir a las recomendaciones de la web de rankia, donde comparan hipotecas, brokers, etc. Animos y suerte!


----------



## Eremita (9 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Ahora vas y me criticas a MyInvestor. Te sigo esperando.



Puuuffff....no tengas problemas con MyInvestor. De verdad no te los deseo...los míos no se solucionaron ni con la intercesión en diversas ocasiones de una de las dos relaciones públicas que trabajan por redes, foros y grupos de Telegram.
Nunca vi tan claro eso de que lo barato sale caro.


----------



## Zoeric (11 Feb 2022)

Yo tampoco encuentro sentido a indexa y estas gestoras, cuando en Degiro, renta4, ING, etc...Puedes crearte tu cartera de ETFs en cuatro clicks. Algo me debo perder.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (11 Feb 2022)

david53 dijo:


> Jodeerr, ¿si te pones asi por perder esa miseria que harias si perdieses en menos de un mes (del 5 de enero al 3 de febrero) mas de 44.000 euros como yo estoy perdiendo? o más bien quiero pensar que dejando de ganar, porque pienso recuperarlo este año. Definitivamente hay gente que no está hecha para meterse en la bolsa.



Paradójicamente para estar en bolsa no te tiene que importar mucho el dinero, es decir, no tiene que ser tu Dios.

Si tu Dios es el dinero sufrirás mucho y con los años acabarás palmando de un infarto.

Yo cuando gano no me alegro gran cosa, y cuando pierdo no me quita ni un minuto de sueño.


----------



## Galvani (12 Feb 2022)

Zoeric dijo:


> Yo tampoco encuentro sentido a indexa y estas gestoras, cuando en Degiro, renta4, ING, etc...Puedes crearte tu cartera de ETFs en cuatro clicks. Algo me debo perder.



El rebalanceo y que puedes en cualquier momento modificar tu perfil de riesgo. Para hacer lo que dices tú hay que saber.


----------



## kikoseis (12 Feb 2022)

Luego estáis todo el día criticando al NWO, pero bien que lo alimentais metiendo la pasta en Vanguard.

A todo esto, ¿Alguna recomendación de fondo no NWO?


----------



## Galvani (13 Feb 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Luego estáis todo el día criticando al NWO, pero bien que lo alimentais metiendo la pasta en Vanguard.
> 
> A todo esto, ¿Alguna recomendación de fondo no NWO?



¿Y tú te crees que los particulares representan algo en los fondos esos? Ya que no puedes hacer nada contra la judiada al menos saca algo porque si no, la inflación te lo come. O te lo gastas.


----------



## Besucher (14 Feb 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Luego estáis todo el día criticando al NWO, pero bien que lo alimentais metiendo la pasta en Vanguard.
> 
> A todo esto, ¿Alguna recomendación de fondo no NWO?



Puedes invertir en grillos y salamanquesas que proponen para una alimentación equilibrada del populacho, y que también ganan o pierden de acuerdo al mercado.

O puedes invertir en filetazos de vaca de kilo y medio que son muy malos para la salud y el medio ambiente, pero que son los que se comen quienes te dicen que no los comas.

También puedes invertir en coches, barcos o aviones eléctricos, que son "mu guenoh" y resilientes, aunque el Falcon de Chanchez y los reactores de quienes van a las cumbres sobre el clima traguen queroseno como si no hubiese mañana y pudiesen hacer esas reuniones por videoconferencia comiéndose los chuletones en su casa.

Opciones de fondos no NWO tienes muchas, y cada vez más, otra cosa es que quieras sacar un beneficio o te conformes con sólo sacarlo moralmente en tu conciencia, aunque realmente no sirva de nada salvo para perder los 4 chavos que himbiertas.


----------



## kikoseis (19 Feb 2022)

Besucher dijo:


> Puedes invertir en grillos y salamanquesas que proponen para una alimentación equilibrada del populacho, y que también ganan o pierden de acuerdo al mercado.
> 
> O puedes invertir en filetazos de vaca de kilo y medio que son muy malos para la salud y el medio ambiente, pero que son los que se comen quienes te dicen que no los comas.
> 
> ...



Hombre, los grillos son NWO total.


----------

